# June 30, 2001



## ryin

can anybody help me convert the english date of June, 30 2001 into hebrew symbols?


----------



## בעל-חלומות

ט' בתמוז ה'תשס"א


----------



## elroy

Welcome to the forum. 

Are you looking for a translation of the date into Hebrew, or are you asking what date that is on the Jewish calendar? בעל-חלומות's post assumes that the latter is true.


----------



## ryin

yes i am looking for the english date of june, 30 2001 to be translated into the hebrew symbols


----------



## בעל-חלומות

Ah. In Hebrew we don't call it the Jewish calendar, but the Hebrew calendar, so I didn't even think of that. What you are looking for is:

30 ביוני, 2001

which we usually write: 30/6/2001


----------



## ryin

but the previous response is june, 30 2001 translated into the jewish calender?


----------



## Clara_

Yes, the first answer ט' בתמוז ה'תשס"א is the date according to the Hebrew calendar and 30 ביוני, 2001
 .is the date according to the Gregorian calendar


----------



## ryin

now i was wondering if you could match which each symbol is to these symbols here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hebrew_alphabet . or if anybody has the correct form of each symbol.


----------



## בעל-חלומות

I don't undestand the request. By symbols you mean letters? You already have that above.


----------



## ryin

ya sorry, i meant like which is each symbol called, ביוני  like the last symbol is Bet/Vet I assume, i was wondering what the others are because on the forum they dont look as detailed as the ones shown from the link


----------



## amikama

ryin said:


> ya sorry, i meant like which is each symbol called, ביוני  like the last symbol is Bet/Vet I assume


Hebrew is read from right to left, so the last letter ("symbol" as you call it) is י, not ב. The letters are (from right to left):
ב - bet
י - yud
ו - vav
נ - nun
י - yud



> i was wondering what the others are because on the forum they dont look as detailed as the ones shown from the link


What do you mean by "detailed"? The letters are the same as in the paragraph "Description" in the article of Wikipedia.


----------

